# Xm Satellite Radio ???



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

If you want one please post the item number and you e-mail. Then I will send you a bill from paypal I will take all paypal payments.



Terk Commander Xm Satellite Radio Receiver

Item #: DBXMRVRFM001 
In stock: 50 

160.00 free ship




Works with all car stereos through FM modulation or direct-connect RCA line-out
Ultra-low profile blends with vehicle
Low-profile micro antenna
Large 2-line customizable display
Direct channel entry with 30 presets
TuneSelect finds favorite songs
Preview channels before selecting
Display dimensions: 4 1/2" W x 1 3/4" H x 1 3/16" D, 
Tuner dimensions: 4 5/16" W x 1 1/4" H x 3 3/4" D
Includes remote, power cable, relay switch, antenna, tuner box and mounting accessories


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> 160.00 free ship


*
Good lord!*

*I paid about $99 for my Sirius Satellite system and it has a FM modulator that works just great with the Goat.* I picked mine up at a Radio Shack - a damn good excuse to go for a ride in your Goat if you want Sirius :rofl: 

Hell...sign up for a FREE Sirius account on-line and check out the streaming features and channel lineup. Then, if you like XM...go for it.

Gerry


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Sirius Is Not in Stereo XM Is That is why it is so dirt cheap check youre owners manual!!!!


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

MJGTOWISH said:


> Sirius Is Not in Stereo XM Is That is why it is so dirt cheap check youre owners manual!!!!


You are correct on that...the goat stock stereo (will be my first mod) does not have an aux. input, so the modulator in my old unit, as you've suggested, is mono...at least I've heard that, and it is in line with your criticism. I'm not sure, but the new Sirius units may be stereo too.

At home I have my Sirius connected to my Home Kit (came with it), and hook up stereo to my computer, schedule recordings for times I know I can't listen, and burn stuff to disk for long trips. My wife and I love it, and our favorite, Howard, keeps us entertained.

I hook it up to my car kit (came with it) while in the goat, and listen to talk radio most all the time...Howard, Ferrell, Jay Thomas, etc., so it being mono is no prob, and I turn it on channel 19 - Buzzsaw, an damn...it sounds OK too...well, as good as this POS Blau-friggin-puke stero can sound. **

I'll take pics of my Sirius install in the next couple days...took me 5 minutes to install and 30 seconds to remove...without drilling, glueing, or anything else.

Gerry

** Props where they are due...I played some Doobie Brothers (Best of the Doobies), Pat Bennetar, Jason Ringenberg, (Empire Builders), and others today. The stereo CAN sound good with some artists...but it is nothing special.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

I have XM installed in my daily driver (hard wired direct connect to a T-Bird/Kenwood). But have any of you used the JL Cleansweep for a direct connect to your stock GTO systems? I know on the other forum there were a few who have done this and when my car arrives I'd like that to be my first mod


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

TexasAggie said:


> I have XM installed in my daily driver (hard wired direct connect to a T-Bird/Kenwood). But have any of you used the JL Cleansweep for a direct connect to your stock GTO systems? I know on the other forum there were a few who have done this and when my car arrives I'd like that to be my first mod


????


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

MJGTOWISH said:


> ????


http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_cleansweep_pages.php?page_id=192


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Somthing like this ?









Item #: DBXMDGMK 
In stock: 293 
$165.88 

SHIPPING ESTIMATOR 

handling : $1.00 
Shipping : $11.49 

Shipping provided by UPS 


XM interface to OEM "XM Ready" head units(I would have put this but I did not think the gto's was)
XM tuner: 3 3/4"W x 1 1/4"H x 4 3/8"D 
Includes cable harness, smart digital adapter, XM tuner, and antenna


----------

